# SEL Premium Mirror Swap??



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

New to the Atlas, but not new to Vortex...an I have a quick question.

Has anyone tried to retrofit the SEL Premium Mirrors that fold out of the way onto a regular SEL? If so, what's needed? Estimated cost? I'd assume, you'd need the actual mirrors, door switch and some VAG activation. Does anyone know for sure? My SEL R-Line should be here in about 2 months and this mod is something I'm really considering if the price isn't too outrageous. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jetta32696 said:


> New to the Atlas, but not new to Vortex...an I have a quick question.
> 
> Has anyone tried to retrofit the SEL Premium Mirrors that fold out of the way onto a regular SEL? If so, what's needed? Estimated cost? I'd assume, you'd need the actual mirrors, door switch and some VAG activation. Does anyone know for sure? My SEL R-Line should be here in about 2 months and this mod is something I'm really considering if the price isn't too outrageous. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The SEL Premium power folding mirrors also include puddle lights and the 360 cameras as well so i would wager to say that without those features/ an updated ECM, I would imagine you are SOL/ getting ready for a wiring nightmare.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

ice4life said:


> The SEL Premium power folding mirrors also include puddle lights and the 360 cameras as well so i would wager to say that without those features/ an updated ECM, I would imagine you are SOL/ getting ready for a wiring nightmare.


Wasn't aware of the puddle lights and 360 cam. Thanks for the info. Guess it's not going to happen. :thumbup:


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Jetta32696 said:


> Wasn't aware of the puddle lights and 360 cam. Thanks for the info. Guess it's not going to happen. :thumbup:





ice4life said:


> The SEL Premium power folding mirrors also include puddle lights and the 360 cameras as well so i would wager to say that without those features/ an updated ECM, I would imagine you are SOL/ getting ready for a wiring nightmare.




I wonder if it would be possible to add to the SE with TECh since it has the same ECM and almost all the driver assist features. The 360 cameras and Park assist are the only features missing and I would bet they could be retrofit and enabled with VCDS or OBDEleven.


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

Jetta32696 said:


> New to the Atlas, but not new to Vortex...an I have a quick question.
> 
> Has anyone tried to retrofit the SEL Premium Mirrors...My SEL R-Line should be here in about 2 months and this mod is something I'm really considering if the price isn't too outrageous...
> Thanks,
> Keith


If you haven’t taken delivery... why not order the SEL Premium... the way you want it


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dgleeds said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to add to the SE with TECh since it has the same ECM and almost all the driver assist features. The 360 cameras and Park assist are the only features missing and I would bet they could be retrofit and enabled with VCDS or OBDEleven.


The se tech and sel premium do not have the same ecm. The digital cockpit changes it per my dealer. Nevertheless I don't see these features as easily retrofitted as these cars are not forgiving of modifications like the previous gen of dubs were. The ecm is much more custom tailored than it used to be.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

OsirisTDI said:


> If you haven’t taken delivery... why not order the SEL Premium... the way you want it



I haven't taken delivery, but the SEL Premium isn't available with R-Line Package. Exterior looks of the R-line package are more appealing than the digital dash. I just thought it would be a simple mirror swap, couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jetta32696 said:


> I haven't taken delivery, but the SEL Premium isn't available with R-Line Package. Exterior looks of the R-line package are more appealing than the digital dash. I just thought it would be a simple mirror swap, couldn't have been more wrong.


In canada you can get both because no parking assistant on execline r line. Too bad we get hosed.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Jetta32696 said:


> I haven't taken delivery, but the SEL Premium isn't available with R-Line Package. Exterior looks of the R-line package are more appealing than the digital dash. I just thought it would be a simple mirror swap, couldn't have been more wrong.


Just a note, the DC is only one feature unique to SEL-P, there are many more upgrades included with the SEL-P


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

golfzex said:


> Just a note, the DC is only one feature unique to SEL-P, there are many more upgrades included with the SEL-P


Yep... 20" rims, 5K tow package and AWD standard with SEL-P (options on SEL).

Mirrors, heated steering wheels, LED tails, active seat ventillation, real leather seats, better infotainment/navigation, park assist, birds eye camera, high beam assist, etc. etc.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

golfzex said:


> Just a note, the DC is only one feature unique to SEL-P, there are many more upgrades included with the SEL-P


I know.  




Atlas123 said:


> Yep... 20" rims, 5K tow package and AWD standard with SEL-P (options on SEL).
> 
> Mirrors, heated steering wheels, LED tails, active seat ventillation, real leather seats, better infotainment/navigation, park assist, birds eye camera, high beam assist, etc. etc.


I'm aware of the additional features. I don't need that other stuff. A vehicle I buy needs to be aesthetically pleasing and an Atlas minus the R Line package just didn't do it for me. I was interested in the mirrors so I didn't have to do it manually when entering my garage and the 20 inch R Line wheels look better to me. If the SEL Premium added a performance increase it definitely would have been a consideration, but no R Line option would have me in a 4 motion SEL anyway. Oh, and I don't have anything to tow...


----------

